# Hi!



## Laney (Dec 5, 2006)

Hello, I'm a newbie. 

I've come here as I've just taken in a stray tortoiseshell queen, my first cat since leaving home. My Mum has always had ginger toms, so this is a new thing for me. Those of you with the two coat types will know how different their personalities are! We've had her since 13th November and have been trying to find her 'other' home, but it's looking like her home is now with us(which we're obviously pleased about). 

I've got three children, Ryan my stepson is nearly 13, he moved in with us about a year ago. I also have my son Taylor age 7 and my daughter Isobel age 2.5. My Partner Pete isn't an animal lover but he puts up with it! We live in Essex in the UK.
We've called her Isla, as it was the only name on the shortlist that Isobel could say. We think she may be pregnant already, so we'll be having her spayed after Christmas if no kittens appear. She's put on stacks of weight this week, and as you can see in the bottom picture taken today has a pretty unhealthy looking beer belly all of a sudden! I guess we'll have to wait and see. She's eating little and often and way more than a 'normal' cat, I'd say shes asking for food five/six times a day(I'm not always giving it to her though as sometimes it's only an hour since the last lot! Piglet!). I vary between giving her wet food & biscuits, and I've been giving her scraps of fish and chicken from our cooking(all our animals get scraps, I don't like to waste!). I've not seen her drink any water or milk in the house, but she's been drinking the rain water outside.

Her possible impending pregnancy was the main reason I joined up. I used to be a vet nurse and even since I left that profession I've assisted a few friends cats and dogs through labour, but I've no idea about the aftercare as I've never actually had kittens in my house before. It should be a fun ride. 


I'm looking forward to chatting to you all.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Yes, it does sound like you may have your hands full pretty soon!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome Laney  

I'm looking forward to hearing more about you and your new cat. This is a good place to find help regarding caring for the kittens.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Laney, and welcome. I'm sure you'll get lots of help with the kittens! I had the same thing happen with a stray. She just kept getting fatter and fatter! I think they sometimes wander too far from home when looking for a handsome Tom.  I'm glad you're caring for her.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome and post pics!


----------

